

When Even Crashing Doesn’t Work - furyofantares
http://randomascii.wordpress.com/2012/07/05/when-even-crashing-doesnt-work/

======
petercooper
Though this is Bruce's personal blog, the equivalent post on AltDevBlogADay is
at [http://www.altdevblogaday.com/2012/07/06/when-even-
crashing-...](http://www.altdevblogaday.com/2012/07/06/when-even-crashing-
doesnt-work/) and has more discussion, etc (and is one of the best programming
blogs to follow at the moment, IMHO).

------
blackhole
EnableCrashingOnCrashes is one function in my utility library that really,
_really_ shouldn't exist.

------
1010011010
How much of Windows is either bugs or bug-compatibility shims these days?

